#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  2 Самантабхадры и 8 бодхисаттв

## Legba

> А чего стыдиться? Бодхисаттвами обзывают и Майтрею, и Самантабхадру, и Манджушри, и Авалокитешвару, и Ваджрапани. Хотя на самом деле они не бодхисаттвы, они -- будды, объекты Прибежища.


Мне лично, как бы уже ничего не поможет, но вдруг есть еще честные нингмапинцы, которым не все пофиг.
Две выявленные в дискуссиях проблемы:

1. Есть *два* Самантабхадры, которых не следует путать между собой.

*Будда Самантабхадра* - изначальный Будда в традиции Нингма.
Согьял Ринпоче: "Самантабхадра представляет собой абсолютную, обнаженную, подобную небу изначальную чистоту природы ума"
Изображается синего цвета, яб-юм, без атрибутов и украшений.
Подробности

*Бодхисаттва Самантабхадра* - один из "8 великих бодхисаттв".
Известен, в первую очередь, обширностью своих подношений, упоминается в Гандавьюха Сутре.
Из этой же сутры берет начало "Молитва устремлений Самантабхадры".


Путать этих двух персонажей странно и неприлично - тем более, что, например, в Древе Прибежища Лонгчен Нинтиг представлены оба))

2. Тексты описывают "восемь великих бодхисаттв" ака "восемь ближайших сынов" (Skt. aṣṭa utaputra; Tib. ཉེ་བའི་སྲས་བརྒྱད་, Wyl. nye ba'i sras brgyad).
Mañjushri, འཇམ་དཔལ་ or འཇམ་དཔལ་དབྱངས་,
Avalokiteshvara, སྤྱན་རས་གཟིགས་,
Vajrapani, ཕྱག་ན་རྡོ་རྗེ་,
Maitreya, བྱམས་པ་མགོན་པོ་,
Kshitigarbha, ས་ཡི་སྙིང་པོ་ or སའི་སྙིང་པོ་,
Akashagarbha, ནམ་མཁའི་སྙིང་པོ་,
Sarvanivaranavishkambhin, སྒྲིབ་པ་རྣམ་སེལ་
Samantabhadra, ཀུན་ཏུ་བཟང་པོ་
У этих фигур достаточно серьезная символическая нагрузка.
 - они представляют собой чистые аспекты восьми сознаний.
- кроме того, они являются *воплощениями важнейших качеств Будды* (отчего, собственно, и возникает путаница)

Манджушри - персонификация мудрости Будды
Авалокитешвара - персонификация сострадания Будды
Ваджрапани - персонификация силы Будды
Майтрея - персонификация активности Будды
Кшитагарбха - персонификация заслуг Будды
Акашагарбха - персонификация благословений Будды
Сарванирванавишкамбхин - персонификация качеств Будды
Самантабхадра - персонификация устремления Будды

Подробности

Так что, драгоценные единочаятели, изучаем матчасть.
Воинствующее невежество нисколько не украшает последователей Будды.

----------

Lion Miller (31.07.2015), Neroli (31.07.2015), PampKin Head (31.07.2015), Pema Sonam (31.07.2015), Shus (31.07.2015), Vladiimir (31.07.2015), Айрат (01.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (31.07.2015), Дубинин (31.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.07.2015), Ондрий (31.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (31.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Так что, драгоценные единочаятели, изучаем матчасть.
> Воинствующее невежество нисколько не украшает последователей Будды.


Большинство не зная много- молча в "тряпочку"- беззвучно- имидж делают усердно-что:"... ведь каждому известно-всё и так- а как иначе?.."
Не такая бодхисаттва, за народ она радея- как под танк с гранатой смело- жертвует собой- и чудо!- знанья куст цветёт прекрасный- на могиле у героя.

----------

Паня (31.07.2015)

----------


## Shus

Добавлю немного.
В Гл. 28 Сутры Лотоса (считается более поздним дополнением) бодхисатва Самантабхадра впервые появляется как хранитель и защитник Сутры Лотоса. Здесь же повторно упоминается о заслугах от переписывания сутры и карах тем, кто насмехается над ее почитателями, а также приводится текст дхарани Самантабхадры.

Массовым его образ становится в связи с хуаяньской (Аватамсака-сутра) триадой Вайрочаны. Эта композиция (Манджушри (на льве) - Вайрочана - Самантабхадра (на слоне)) очень распространена в Китае, начиная с 7-8 в.в. Здесь Манджушри - метод, Самантабхадра - мудрость (ну и атрибуты у них обычно соответствующие).

Вот она из пещеры Хуаянь в Аньюэ:



P.S. Кстати на фото в короне Вайрочаны - знаменитый местный тантрик Лю Бэньцзунь (Десять аскетических подвигов Лю Бэньцзуня), который отрезал и прижигал себе разные органы.

----------

Legba (31.07.2015), Аше (31.07.2015), Владимир Николаевич (31.07.2015), Дубинин (31.07.2015), Сергей Ч (01.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (31.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> P.S. Кстати на фото в короне Вайрочаны - знаменитый местный тантрик Лю Бэньцзунь (Десять аскетических подвигов Лю Бэньцзуня), который отрезал и прижигал себе разные органы.


Вот, кстати, интересно. Не раз уже попадались мне всякие довольно изуверские истории из китайского/японского буддизма.
Всякие отрезанные руки/пальцы, сожженные лица в дзене, питье клея для самомумификации и т.п.
В тоже время, в тибетских источниках даже такая безобидная вещь, как индуистская "практика пяти огней", объявляются бессмысленным мирским аскетизмом,
не соответствующим идее "срединного пути". Откуда вдруг взялся такой гэп в данном аспекте?
Вроде бы, Будда Шакьямуни и сам отказался от излишней аскезы (а он себя не резал, и клей не пил)).

----------

Ондрий (31.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (01.08.2015)

----------


## Olle

> Откуда вдруг взялся такой гэп в данном аспекте?
> Вроде бы, Будда Шакьямуни и сам отказался от излишней аскезы (а он себя не резал, и клей не пил)).


Человеческая глупость и фанатизм и не на такие подвиги готовы.
А все из-за того, что сидхов им подавай.

----------


## Legba

> Человеческая глупость и фанатизм и не на такие подвиги готовы.
> А все из-за того, что сидхов им подавай.


Глупость и фанатизм качества общечеловеческие.
Странно предполагать, что в Китае-Японии их сильно больше, чем в Тибете.
А уж если судить по нынешнему положению дел - так явно меньше)))

----------


## Ондрий

Добавлю, что Васубандху (который входит какбы в линию патриархов чань) четко и юморком поиздевался над такими члено-вредительскими аскезами. И прописал в  АКБ - что кому и за что конкретно будет в адах.

С другой стороны, @*Legba*, вы не совсем правы, что у тибетцы все это осуждали. Что вытворял Тилопа с Наропой - освящено традицией. Да и более-менее современные тибецкие байки пестрят подобным. Например история, как Джамьян Шерпа своему старому ученику прописал "лечение" от больных ног в виде прыжка с крыши. Тот испугался, не стал "лечиться" да и умер от болезни. А так бы теоретически помимо магического аспекта отделался бы переломами ))). Но конечно это не было мейнстримом как в ЮВА и решалось индивидуально.

----------

Legba (31.07.2015), Нико (31.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (01.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (31.07.2015)

----------


## Аше

> Вот, кстати, интересно. Не раз уже попадались мне всякие довольно изуверские истории из китайского/японского буддизма.
> Всякие отрезанные руки/пальцы, сожженные лица в дзене, питье клея для самомумификации и т.п.


Так у этого добра есть свои источники. В Сусиддхи сутре, которая и у тибетцов признается, например, есть такое:



> Если, после исполнения ритуалов таким образом на протяжении трёх дней, [почитаемый] всё ещё не появился и не принёс становлений, собери воедино своё мужество и с бесстрашием в сердце отрежь часть своей плоти и трижды отправь хома. Тогда основной почитаемый немедленно появится и станет просить прощения, и желания твоего сердца непременно осуществятся. Если [в отправлении ритуалов] будут ошибки и упущения, он разъяснит их все. Даже при том, что ты мог свершить пять [проступков], приносящих немедленное [возмездие], если отрезать [от себя часть] плоти и совершать хома в течение девяти ночей, [почитаемый] наверняка появится и дарует становления. Таков ритуал, в котором ты сражаешься с мантрами, и его следует отправлять с бесстрашием в сердце и защитив себя, согласно предписанному, тогда он безусловно не пройдёт впустую. Обретя становления, следует немедленно отправить ритуал шантика. Если [почитаемый] упомянул о каких-то [твоих] упущениях, следует их исправить.

----------

Legba (31.07.2015), Денис Евгеньев (31.07.2015), Дубинин (31.07.2015), Ондрий (31.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (01.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (31.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

"наверняка появится" как-то оптимизма не внушает)))) так, по-отрезав, и без всего остаться можно.

----------


## Shus

> Вот, кстати, интересно. Не раз уже попадались мне всякие довольно изуверские истории из китайского/японского буддизма.
> Всякие отрезанные руки/пальцы, сожженные лица в дзене, питье клея для самомумификации и т.п.
> В тоже время, в тибетских источниках даже такая безобидная вещь, как индуистская "практика пяти огней", объявляются бессмысленным мирским аскетизмом,
> не соответствующим идее "срединного пути". Откуда вдруг взялся такой гэп в данном аспекте?
> Вроде бы, Будда Шакьямуни и сам отказался от излишней аскезы (а он себя не резал, и клей не пил)).


Ну во-первых из ранних махаянских сутр, как минимум: http://webshus.ru/?p=18543
Во-вторых использование человеческой плоти в ритуалах есть и в тибетских ранних тантрах, и чем лучше чужая плоть своей - это еще вопрос. Кстати от того, что все эти тексты как бы задвинули в глубь канона (как "Медицинскую тантру") или вообще "забыли", они не перестали существовать.
Эту тему вообще как бы "подтерли" в истории тантры, придумав различные мудрые объяснения, но в последние годы ученые основательно взялись за старые тибетские тексты из Дуньхуана и там много всякого интересного, в т.ч. и по ритуалам. 
Безусловно есть связь этих практик с какими-то архаичными автохтоными ритуалами, общими для всех местностей на определенном историческом этапе. Но это к региональной истории/антропологии, а тут у меня только очень общие представления. 

P.S. Сусиддхикара-сутра - один из четырех канонических текстов сингона.
P.S. Хотя я уже не раз давал ссылку о Лю Бэньцзуне, напомню еще раз. Он был тантриком-мирянином, но точное название его учения неизвестно. Скорее всего что-то на основе чжэньянь (сингон). О его значимости и популярности напоминают грандиозные скальные комплексы в Сычуане, где он изображается в т.ч. и в виде небольшой фигурки в короне Вайрочаны.
«Десять аскетических подвигов Лю Бэньцзуня» в Баодиншане
Тоже в Пилудун (одно из самых красивых мест, кстати)

----------

Legba (31.07.2015), Аше (31.07.2015), Дубинин (31.07.2015), Ондрий (31.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (01.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

Что бы не делать, лишь бы не практиковать должным образом! Кали-юга во всей красе.

----------


## Legba

> Что бы не делать, лишь бы не практиковать должным образом! Кали-юга во всей красе.


Вот как раз "должный образ" и вызывает сомнения, учитывая вполне аутентичные тексты, предписывающие
самосожжение конечностей и прочие ништяки))

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот как раз "должный образ" и вызывает сомнения, учитывая вполне аутентичные тексты, предписывающие
> самосожжение конечностей и прочие ништяки))


И как такие аутентичные тексты соотносятся с сутрами? Неужели Будда демонстрировал оное в качестве Пути?

----------

Сергей Ч (01.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

@*PampKin Head* с сутрами ПК - никак не соотносятся. Но с ними, как мы знаем, много чего не соотносится))
Что касается сутр Махаяны - то именно они, как выясняется, это и предписывают (см. выше ссылки и цитаты).
Понятное дело, что Праджняпарамита  посимпатичнее звучит, но я не вижу критерия, чтобы сказать - 
Праджняпарамита ОК, а вот Сусиддхикара не ОК.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

@*Legba* Есть же телега, что 12 деяний - это "демострация Пути". Что выходит за рамки демонстрации, то в корзину...

----------


## Legba

Ну так это же чисто махаянская концепция, ценная в контексте Махаяны.
Если остальные элементы Махаяны отбросить, как отсутствующие среди 12 деяний,
концепция потеряет свою ценность.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну так это же чисто махаянская концепция, ценная в контексте Махаяны.
> Если остальные элементы Махаяны отбросить, как отсутствующие среди 12 деяний,
> концепция потеряет свою ценность.


Не,  ну  а как  в эту махаянскую концепцию вписываются сутры с клеем?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот, кстати, интересно. Не раз уже попадались мне всякие довольно изуверские истории из китайского/японского буддизма.
> Всякие отрезанные руки/пальцы, сожженные лица в дзене, питье клея для самомумификации и т.п.
> В тоже время, в тибетских источниках даже такая безобидная вещь, как индуистская "практика пяти огней", объявляются бессмысленным мирским аскетизмом,
> не соответствующим идее "срединного пути". Откуда вдруг взялся такой гэп в данном аспекте?
> Вроде бы, Будда Шакьямуни и сам отказался от излишней аскезы (а он себя не резал, и клей не пил)).


Другое отношение к телу, жизни и смерти. Кроме Учения Будды, там ещё и местные представления о чести, долге, семье, роде. Особенно в Японии ярче было выражено - сеппуку, камикадзе, самоубийства молодых пар если не могут быть вместе и т.д.


А в Тибете одна из одна из важнейших общих основ - учение о драгоценном человеческом теле\рождении.

----------


## Legba

Как минимум, одна из центральных частей идеологии Махаяны - аутентичность Сутр Махаяны, уж входящих в санскритский Канон - всяко. Если же мы сами можем решать, что в Каноне "правильно", а что - нет, то какой же это Канон?)) Тогда это просто набор текстов, своего рода занимательное чтение. У Пушкина тоже много интересного написано.

----------

Shus (01.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (01.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (01.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Но и сами решать, что именно, когда и как применять из Канона - тоже не можем. 
Особенно касательно не общих, а специфических практик.

----------

Нико (31.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (01.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

@*Legba* Проблема: если в одних рекомедуется грызть клей, а в других оное запрещется/не рекомендуется, то должна быть некая теория, в рамках которой данные противоречия снимаются.

----------

Нико (31.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (01.08.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> "наверняка появится" как-то оптимизма не внушает)))) так, по-отрезав, и без всего остаться можно.


Но идея удовлетворения "желаний сердца" путем членовредительства--хороша. Болевое воздействие действительно не проходит впустую. Это не молитвы в комфорте бубнить.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но идея удовлетворения "желаний сердца" путем членовредительства--хороша. Болевое воздействие действительно не проходит впустую. Это не молитвы в комфорте бубнить.


Членовредительствовать Будда не  рекомендовал

----------

Нико (31.07.2015), Ондрий (31.07.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Членовредительствовать Будда не  рекомендовал


Всё дело в количестве. Например, отрезать кусочек не каждый день, а по всенародным праздникам. Или в минуту жизни трудную.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Всё дело в количестве. Например, отрезать кусочек не каждый день, а по всенародным праздникам. Или в минуту жизни трудную.

----------

Нико (31.07.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Это тантрист!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> @*Legba* Проблема: если в одних рекомедуется грызть клей, а в других оное запрещется/не рекомендуется, то должна быть некая теория, в рамках которой данные противоречия снимаются.


Так традиционная теория чем не устраивает? Обладающим высшими способностями и мотивацией бодхичитты —грызть клей, не обладающим — не грызть.

----------

Legba (01.08.2015), Shus (01.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (01.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

Кстати совсем забыл. 
Одним из источником идей жертвования плоти и жизни являются джатаки и аваданы (они современны ранним и не очень сутрам махаяны).
Там таких примеров в изобилии, но все они описывают именно деяния _уже бодхисатвы_.
А в сутрах идет речь о _последователях_ на пути.

----------

Legba (01.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (01.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

"В течении многих кальп Я жертвовал жизнью, глаза отдал, голову отдал, и даже любимых жену и детей отдал"(с)

                                                                                                                                          Ачарья Буддахгоша Дхаммапада-атха-катха

----------

Legba (01.08.2015), Shus (01.08.2015)

----------


## Паня

> "В течении многих кальп Я жертвовал жизнью, глаза отдал, голову отдал, и даже любимых жену и детей отдал"(с)


Собой жертвовать - это на здоровье и право каждого, а вот жертвовать/распоряжаться чужими жизнями жен и детей - это на каком основании?(Тварь я дрожащая или право имею (с)) :Confused:

----------

Ондрий (01.08.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> "В течении многих кальп Я жертвовал жизнью, глаза отдал, голову отдал, и даже любимых жену и детей отдал"(с)


Человеческие жертвоприношения, штоле?

----------

PampKin Head (01.08.2015), Паня (01.08.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Это тантрист!


Это тантраст!

----------


## Ондрий

добрые идеалы бодхисаттвы - взял и отдал жену и детей.

----------

PampKin Head (01.08.2015), Паня (01.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (01.08.2015), Эделизи (01.08.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> добрые идеалы бодхисаттвы - взял и отдал жену и детей.


А может там им будет лучше...  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (01.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (01.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А может там им будет лучше...


Всяко лучше. С бодхисаттвой жить тяжело: так и норовит что-нибудь отдать.  :Cry:

----------

Кузьмич (02.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (01.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Собой жертвовать - это на здоровье и право каждого, а вот жертвовать/распоряжаться чужими жизнями жен и детей - это на каком основании?(Тварь я дрожащая или право имею (с))


на основании, что в культуре просвещенной и волшебной индии, отраженной в наставлениях махаянских и тантрических будд, женщины и дети шли за домашнюю скотину.

Нет, сто раз прав ЕСДЛ - религиозную этику надо давно выкинуть на свалку, а руководствоваться светской. Религии в их *практическом* аспекте не имеют никакого морального права поучать людей. Там только и учат, что надо что-нибудь отрезать, сжечь, дарить людей друг другу, запретить, осудить, побить камнями и т.д.

----------

Кузьмич (02.08.2015), Паня (01.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.08.2015)

----------


## Паня

> на основании, что в культуре просвещенной и волшебной индии, отраженной в наставлениях махаянских и тантрических будд, женщины и дети шли за домашнюю скотину.
> 
> Нет, сто раз прав ЕСДЛ - религиозную этику надо давно выкинуть на свалку, а руководствоваться светской. Религии в их *практическом* аспекте не имеют никакого морального права поучать людей. Там только и учат, что надо что-нибудь отрезать, сжечь, дарить людей друг другу, запретить, осудить, побить камнями и т.д.


"И они еще борются за звание дома высокой культуры быта!"…

----------

Ондрий (01.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> "И они еще борются за звание дома высокой культуры быта!"…


Согласна. Своей жизнью распоряжайся как хочешь, хоть самосжигайся (хотя даже и это неверно с т.зр. Дхармы), но ЕСДЛ не смог это осудить.... в полной мере. Но чужие жизни -- ни-ни!

----------

Pema Sonam (01.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Согласна. Своей жизнью распоряжайся как хочешь, хоть самосжигайся (хотя даже и это неверно с т.зр. Дхармы), но ЕСДЛ не смог это осудить.... в полной мере. Но чужие жизни -- ни-ни!


Да ладно, ни-ни.. Это Слова Будды, если что. 

Любят у нас теорию от практики отделать. Вот была история с одним ламой-чудотворцем (нет, Нико, не про этого))), благодарный ученик поднес ему свою жену. Все как и предписано в тантрах и сутрах. Ринпоче не будь дураком и заделал ей маленького ринпочёнка. Вас это возмущает? Шокирует? А что ж так, это же в Учении Будд написано - "отдай Гуру все свое имущество, жен, детей и прочий домашний скот."

----------

Pema Sonam (01.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да ладно, ни-ни.. Это Слова Будды, если что. 
> 
> Любят у нас теорию от практики отделать. Вот была история с одним ламой-чудотворцем (нет, Нико, не про этого))), благодарный ученик поднес ему свою жену. Все как и предписано в тантрах и сутрах. Ринпоче не будь дураком и заделал ей маленького ринпочёнка. Вас это возмущает? Шокирует? А что ж так, это же в Учении Будд написано - "отдай Гуру все свое имущество, жен, детей и прочий домашний скот."


Да было это не раз, конечно. Ради гуру на всё ведь пойдешь..... Надо только понять одну вещь: где грань? До какой степени можно следовать советам, не соответствующим Дхарме? )))) 

Хотелось бы у вас спросить личного мнениё.

PS. Джатаки, конечно, имеют место быть, но потом, когда Будда стал уже не бодхисаттвой, а Буддой, он не особо требовал вроде, чтобы люди следовали его историям из джатак.

----------


## PampKin Head

Старая доктрина,  говорите,  джатаки.  А гуана  похавать тогда,  запивая мочой? 
...

*49. "I would go on all fours to the cow-pens when the cattle had gone out and the cowherd had left them, and I would feed on the dung of the young suckling calves. As long as my own excrement and urine lasted, I fed on my own excrement and urine. Such was my great distortion in feeding.*

....
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a.../wheel390.html

Тоже деяния Бодхисатты

----------

Сергей Ч (01.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (01.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

И ещё уж добавлю.... В современной истории развития буддизма были случаи, когда сыновья ринпоч, к примеру, отдавали ринпочам, своим отцам, своих фей. 

И ламы также любят обмениваться слугами своими. Например, если кто-то хорошо служит какому-то ламе, этот лама потом слугу учителю дарит. 

"Есть похожая история о том, как кадампинский геше Чаюлва служил своему гуру, геше Ченгаве. Чаюлва изначально был учеником геше Толунгпы, который передал его  собственному гуру, геше Ченгаве, потому что Чаюлва был очень хорошим учеником и отлично ему служил. Геше Ченгаву это очень обрадовало. 

Каждый день Чаюлва служил своему гуру, геше Ченгаве, убираясь в его комнате. И когда его звал геше Ченгава, даже если Чаюлва был чем-то занят, услышав голос гуру, он немедленно прекращал все дела и шёл ему служить. Если Чаюлва подносил мандалу, когда геше Ченгава его звал, он прерывал практику, не успев поднести мандалу, и мчался на помощь своему гуру. Если он писал тибетскую букву нга, то, даже не дописав её, сразу же бежал служить геше Ченгаве. 

Однажды утром, закончив уборку в комнате геше Ченвагы, Чаюлва собрал всю грязь в подол своих одежд и понёс её вниз по лестнице, чтобы выбросить на улице. Дойдя до третьей ступеньки, он внезапно увидел прямо там бесчисленных будд, что было признаком достижения им уровня великого пути заслуг, сосредоточения непрерывной Дхармы. Тот, кто обрёл сосредоточение непрерывной Дхармы, может видеть бесчисленных будд в форме Нирманакая и всё время получать от них учения. До этого Чаюлве не удавалось увидеть ни одного будды. Затем, подобно собранию драгоценных семян, в его уме скопились прозрения. Это было следствием очищения им неблагой кармы и загрязнений благодаря преданному служению гуру". 

_Лама Сопа Ринпоче, Сердце пути_

----------


## Нико

> Старая доктрина,  говорите,  джатаки.  А гуана  похавать тогда,  запивая мочой? 
> ...
> 
> *49. "I would go on all fours to the cow-pens when the cattle had gone out and the cowherd had left them, and I would feed on the dung of the young suckling calves. As long as my own excrement and urine lasted, I fed on my own excrement and urine. Such was my great distortion in feeding.*
> 
> ....
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a.../wheel390.html
> 
> Тоже деяния Бодхисатты


Это скорее тантра!!! Хоть это и из сутры....

----------


## Shus

> Это скорее тантра!!! Хоть это и из сутры....


О дивный новый мир! :Big Grin:

----------

Нико (01.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Не ну а чо. Задумка-то составителей этих высокоэтических положений Дхармы вполне понятна - спихнул как подношение своему гуру сварливую старушку-жену с гаденышами© спиногрызами. Взял молодушку для кармамудры! Удобно! И освящено многовековой традицией.

----------

PampKin Head (01.08.2015), Кузьмич (02.08.2015), Сергей Ч (01.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.08.2015)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Вообще, интересно, как все эти "перегибы на местах" вписываются и в понимание того, что во "все живые существа" входит и бодхисаттва тоже. 4ре безмерные, вроде бы, и по отношению к себе надо проявлять, о чём часто говорил Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче.

Про подношение тела можно ещё вспомнить историю про Дхармаракшиту, которая есть в комментариях на лоджонг Геше Чекавы от Дилго Кхьентсе Ринпоче.



> А вот другой случай, который произошел, когда Дхармаракшита был в Наландском университете. Там был человек, который совершенно обессилел от болезни. Врачи сказали ему, что ничем не могут ему помочь. Единственное средство, которое могло бы спасти его, - это плоть живого человека. Больной был совершенно подавлен, считая, что этого ему нигде на свете не найти.
> 
> Когда об этом услышал Дхармаракшита, он сказал больному: "Если тебя это спасет от болезни, я дам тебе мою плоть". Затем он срезал кусок плоти со своего бедра и отдал его больному, который съел это и полностью выздоровел. А в то время Дхармаракшита еще не постиг природу пустоты, и поэтому рана причиняла ему мучительные страдания, особенно в ту ночь в монастыре, когда он лег спать. И, тем не менее, несмотря на боль, у него и в мыслях не было подумать, что он сделал нечто из ряда вон выходящее, и потому он не испытывал ни малейшего сожаления. На рассвете он задремал, и ему приснился очень красивый юноша в сверкающих белых одеждах.
> 
> "Да, именно так, - сказал юноша, - и должны поступать бодхисаттвы, во имя блага всех существ. Как рана, еще болит?"
> 
> Услышав ответ Дхармаракшиты, юноша - это был на самом деле Ченрезиг - провел рукой по ране и слегка подул на нее. Так Дхармаракшита получил его благословение. Когда он проснулся, рана совершенно зажила и не болела, а он познал природу пустоты.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.08.2015), Нико (01.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Вообще, интересно, как все эти "перегибы на местах" вписываются и в понимание того, что во "все живые существа" входит и бодхисаттва тоже. 4ре безмерные, вроде бы, и по отношению к себе надо проявлять, о чём часто говорил Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче.
> Про подношение тела можно ещё вспомнить историю про Дхармаракшиту, которая есть в комментариях на лоджонг Геше Чекавы от Дилго Кхьентсе Ринпоче.


Если говорить о самосожжениях и пр. из сутр, то здесь больше вопросов к европейской терминологии. А может и к европейскому пониманию (такой знаете ли тест на буддистское отношение к телу).
На самом деле это трактуется как "уход из тела" (или "избавление от тела") и акцентируется на том, что тело - это "не я" и по сути ничто - так текущий набор костей и плоти.
Ну и естественно, эти процедуры подразумевают достижения определенной ступени просветления и сложной ритуальной подготовки.
Так что никакое это не "самосожжение" или "самопожертвование."

А аналогия с историями из джатак здесь только внешняя.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.08.2015), Максим& (02.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (01.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Если говорить о самосожжениях и пр. из сутр, то здесь больше вопросов к европейской терминологии. А может и к европейскому пониманию (такой знаете ли тест на буддистское отношение к телу).
> На самом деле это трактуется как "уход из тела" (или "избавление от тела") и акцентируется на том, что тело - это "не я" и по сути ничто - так текущий набор костей и плоти.
> Ну и естественно, эти процедуры подразумевают достижения определенной ступени просветления и сложной ритуальной подготовки.
> Так что никакое это не "самосожжение" или "самопожертвование."
> 
> А аналогия с историями из джатак здесь только внешняя.


Пойдите попробуйте сожгите своё "ненужное тело" просто так, чтоб "избавиться". Если человек психически здоров, он не сможет этого сделать. Тут нужна великая ЦЕЛЬ. 

И у тибетцев она была. Они хладнокровно делали это, готовились, убирались в комнате, писали прощальные записки. 

Если человек не познал пустоту, как правильно пишет Nuke, он будет страдать. Но те более сотни тибетцев, которые пошли на это в последнее время, наверняка же не познали пустоту. Ими двигали иные мотивы, и мотивы эти стали большим, чем тело. Вот за что их можно уважать.

----------


## PampKin Head

Уважаемые, а в чем вопрос? На человеческие почки, роговицы и далее по списку очередь везде. 

Вперед, в пасть

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (01.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Уважаемые, а в чем вопрос? На человеческие почки, роговицы и далее по списку очередь везде. 
> 
> Вперед, в пасть


Можно не стебаться? Это до сих пор больной вопрос для тибетского общества.... В нём не разобрались. Им даже ЕСДЛ не указ с его призывами к ненасилию, которое также означает и непричинение вреда самому себе.... Если что-то делаешь из патриотизьма и отчаяния, то отчаяние оно такое отчаяние... и патриотизьм он такой вот патриотизьм. Не все в Америки едут для лучшей жизни, хотя почти все мои тибетские знакомые уже там. )

----------


## PampKin Head

> "Да, именно так, - сказал юноша, - и должны поступать бодхисаттвы, во имя блага всех существ. Как рана, еще болит?"

----------

Нико (01.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

Я вот про это самое и говорю жеж. Ставку делаем между драгоценной ЧЖ и... бессмысленной смертью ради чего-то.

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## Ондрий

> Да было это не раз, конечно. Ради гуру на всё ведь пойдешь..... Надо только понять одну вещь: где грань? До какой степени можно следовать советам, не соответствующим Дхарме? )))) 
> Хотелось бы у вас спросить личного мнениё.


Если вы о моем мнении - то оно крайне простое. Если взять агиографии махасиддх и прочих известных граждан, где описывались  эдакие кунштюки с нарушениями, то мы видим, что за каждой отморозкой (_каждой_!!!) стояли *быстро-приходящие результаты* (это не значит что лично я в это верю, но мы не об этом сейчас). Вы сами можете это проверить на себе. Если вас некий лама сподвиг на странные деяния, то вы, искренне практикуя преданность - позволили ему это, но затем ничего не произошло кроме порождения очередной порции ваших экзальтированных идей (а для некоторых впавших в прелесть это продолжается снова и снова и так годами....), то это явный признак того, что вас тупо развел просто негодяй и никакой это не лама, а подлец и проходимец, которого надо закрыть в места не столь отдаленные или хотя бы начистить его лоснящееся от подношений рыло. Вот и все мнение.

----------

Дубинин (01.08.2015), Паня (01.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (01.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Пойдите попробуйте сожгите своё "ненужное тело" просто так, чтоб "избавиться". Если человек психически здоров, он не сможет этого сделать.....


Вот и я говорю, "европейское понимание"...
С какого перепугу я пойду сжигать свое тело. Но и их осуждать и обсуждать не буду.

Кстати, а почему практически все самосожжения происходят в Восточном Тибете? Не задумывались?

Вообще европейское отношение к буддизму навевает мне воспоминания об управлении исконно русским персоналом: каждый норовит делать не то, что надо, а то, что любит и умеет (а любят бездельничать и умеют катастрофически мало). При попытке же заставить заниматься предписанным обязанностями делом сразу придумывает мудреные объяснения и искренне пытается доказать свою правоту.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (01.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

Если самоубийство - это все же убийство, то и членовредительство - это членовредительство живых существ...

Практикующий тантру также должен помнить, что членовредительство тела - это членовредительство тела Йидама. (тут татухи то не дают делать)

----------

Нико (01.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

С т.з. обетов тантры - да, это так. Но а как быть с историей Тилопы и Наропы. С их играми в иголки под ногтями и паркуру с крыш..?

Сахаджики, как я понимаю, считали себя выше 14ти обетов тантры и т.д. Собственно и сами тантры этого тоже требуют на определенном этапе пути.

----------


## PampKin Head

> С т.з. обетов тантры - да, это так. Но а как быть с историей Тилопы и Наропы. С их играми в иголки под ногтями и паркуру с крыш..?


Как к методам доктара Хауса и обычному лечению по стандартам...

----------


## Нико

> Если вы о моем мнении - то оно крайне простое. Если взять агиографии махасиддх и прочих известных граждан, где описывались  эдакие кунштюки с нарушениями, то мы видим, что за каждой отморозкой (_каждой_!!!) стояли *быстро-приходящие результаты* (это не значит что лично я в это верю, но мы не об этом сейчас). Вы сами можете это проверить на себе. Если вас некий лама сподвиг на странные деяния, то вы, искренне практикуя преданность - позволили ему это, но затем ничего не произошло кроме порождения очередной порции ваших экзальтированных идей (а для некоторых впавших в прелесть это продолжается снова и снова и так годами....), то это явный признак того, что вас тупо развел просто негодяй и никакой это не лама, а подлец и проходимец, которого надо закрыть в места не столь отдаленные или хотя бы начистить его лоснящееся от подношений рыло. Вот и все мнение.


Вах! Смеяться уже можно???? Так уже смеюсь. Быстроприходящие результаты почти никогда не зависят от лам, разводящих или не разводящих. Они зависят только от себя. Для некоторых и бомж -- лама. Если можно прыгнуть в пропасть, прыгнешь. Жаль, не придёт Тилопа на третий день и не посмотрит в глаза, и не излечит... Нет у нас сейчас таких Тилоп. 

А так всё правильно сказано, конечно.

----------


## Нико

> Если самоубийство - это все же убийство, то и членовредительство - это членовредительство живых существ...
> 
> Практикующий тантру также должен помнить, что членовредительство тела - это членовредительство тела Йидама. (тут татухи то не дают делать)


Ну не знаю, какие были обеты во времена Тилопы и Наропы. Но Наропа с горя врезал себе камнем по одному месту.... И как бы этот номер у него прошёл. )

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нет у нас сейчас таких Тилоп.


Неужели у Будды Шакьямуни эманатор сломался?!   :EEK!:

----------

Ондрий (01.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот и я говорю, "европейское понимание"...
> С какого перепугу я пойду сжигать свое тело. Но и их осуждать и обсуждать не буду.
> 
> Кстати, а почему практически все самосожжения происходят в Восточном Тибете? Не задумывались?
> 
> Вообще европейское отношение к буддизму навевает мне воспоминания об управлении исконно русским персоналом: каждый норовит делать не то, что надо, а то, что любит и умеет (а любят бездельничать и умеют катастрофически мало). При попытке же заставить заниматься предписанным обязанностями делом сразу придумывает мудреные объяснения и искренне пытается доказать свою правоту.


Я не знаю, почему в Восточном Тибете. Почему??

Кстати, и в Дели они были тоже.

----------


## Нико

> Неужели у Будды Шакьямуни эманатор сломался?!


Это у нас сломался восприятор. (

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это у нас сломался восприятор. (


Восприятор надо мыть чаще! (с)

----------

Нико (01.08.2015), Ондрий (01.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (01.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Это у нас сломался восприятор. (


Ну да, ну да. Это не потный тибетец прихожанок пердолит, а сам Будда! Просто восприятор не у всех чистый! )))

----------

Legba (02.08.2015), Максим& (02.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.08.2015), Паня (01.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (01.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну да, ну да. Это не потный тибетец прихожанок пердолит, а сам Будда! Просто восприятор не у всех чистый! )))


Какие прихожане -- такие и ламы. Пардон, некоторые ещё не так давно с Майтреей регулярно общались в астрале.... Что хотите от нынешних прихожан? Сказки? Чуда? Полётов?)

Мы сами заслужили на сегодняшний момент то, что имеем.

----------


## PampKin Head

Хочу хотя бы 8 дхьян, которые вполне подтверждаются научными методами.

А летать по воздуху может почти любой, кто купил билет на самолет...

----------

Чагна Дордже (01.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Какие прихожане -- такие и ламы.


это сказки для дурочек, которых ламы... причащают ...

Правильно так - каков поп, таков и приход.




> Пардон, некоторые ещё не так давно с Майтреей регулярно общались в астрале.... Что хотите от нынешних прихожан? Сказки? Чуда? Полётов?)
> 
> Мы сами заслужили на сегодняшний момент то, что имеем.


Возможно вы и правы. Какая карма, такая и дхарма. Только не жалуйтесь потом на лам, которые ВНЕЗАПНО!!!11 оказались просто похотливыми лжецами, любящими "наташ"

----------


## PampKin Head

> Только не жалуйтесь потом на лам, которые ВНЕЗАПНО!!!11 оказались просто похотливыми лжецами, любящими "наташ"


А ты ему так

----------

Нико (01.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

И да, к Тилопе (ака доктор Хаус) наверное стоит отправляться лишь по направлению от участкового терапевта в виде уродливой Дакини... А до этого починять примус стандартными средствами.

----------

Нико (01.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А ты ему так


Вы сегодня жжоте. Отжигаете. И главное -- всё в кассу.... Хотелось бы обсудить вопрос о двух Самантабхадрах и восьми бодхисаттвах... но... временно не могу!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Хотелось бы обсудить вопрос о двух Самантабхадрах и восьми бодхисаттвах... но... временно не могу!


Абонент "Десятый Бхуми" временно недоступен. Вы можете оставить сообщение пердольцам (с) Ваш звонок важен для нас!

----------

Кузьмич (02.08.2015), Нико (01.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> И да, к Тилопе (ака доктор Хаус) наверное стоит отправляться лишь по направлению от участкового терапевта в виде уродливой Дакини... А до этого починять примус стандартными средствами.


так-то оно так, но вот *кто* эту терапию будет производить с расхожими прихожанами тщящихся себя считать Наропами и подставляющими все свои... органы под тибецких лам. Доктор Хаус или доктор Кащенко?

З.Ы. тему надо явно отделить, т.к. оффтопик пошел.

----------


## Кузьмич

> "И они еще борются за звание дома высокой культуры быта!"…


Так культура быта там была конкретна и устаканена Высшим. Подумаешь, женщин притесняют. Зато никакого хаОса!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Так культура быта там была конкретна и устаканена Высшим. Подумаешь, женщин притесняют. Зато никакого хаОса!


*Хаоса* или* Хоса* нет никакого? Я бы хотела, чтобы последний хотя бы остался. )

Кстати, вопрос про двух Самантабхадр сегодня был задан на небеса. Ждем ответа, как соловей лета!

----------


## Кузьмич

> Согласна. Своей жизнью распоряжайся как хочешь, хоть самосжигайся (хотя даже и это неверно с т.зр. Дхармы), но ЕСДЛ не смог это осудить.... в полной мере. Но чужие жизни -- ни-ни!


Распоряжаться, как хочешь - тоже не верно с т.зр. Дхармы.
Вот, нельзя убивать живых существ. Но разве только физически нельзя? Меня убивают такие темы!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Распоряжаться, как хочешь - тоже не верно с т.зр. Дхармы.
> Вот, нельзя убивать живых существ. Но разве только физически нельзя? Меня убивают такие темы!


Убить можно словом, как известно. Что мы и делаем постоянно. Но лучше от этого воздержаться.

----------


## Кузьмич

> И ещё уж добавлю.... В современной истории развития буддизма были случаи, когда сыновья ринпоч, к примеру, отдавали ринпочам, своим отцам, своих фей.


Эти ребята, хошь-нихош, медитировали, и интуитивно нашли способ загасить эдипов комплекс. Вопрос - любили ли они вообще своих фей?




> И ламы также любят обмениваться слугами своими. Например, если кто-то хорошо служит какому-то ламе, этот лама потом слугу учителю дарит....


Ноу комикс  :Big Grin:  Особенно "любят".




> Если он писал тибетскую букву нга, то, даже не дописав её, сразу же бежал служить геше Ченгаве.


Подозреваю, что когда он писал тибетскую букву че, он делал тоже самое. Как задрочили мужика, ужас!





> Тот, кто обрёл сосредоточение непрерывной Дхармы, может видеть бесчисленных будд в форме Нирманакая и всё время получать от них учения.


Что-то я вообще потерялся. Нирманакая на то и нирманакая, чтобы видели все, разве нет?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Эти ребята, хошь-нихош, медитировали, и интуитивно нашли способ загасить эдипов комплекс. Вопрос - любили ли они вообще своих фей?


Вряд ли. Я например своё любимое никому не отдам.)





> Подозреваю, что когда он писал тибетскую букву че, он делал тоже самое. Как задрочили мужика, ужас!


Нет тибетской буквы че. Есть ཅ или ཆ. Без огласовок. 



> Что-то я вообще потерялся. Нирманакая на то и нирманакая, чтобы видели все, разве нет?


Ну они разные бывают.... Не всякую увидишь).

----------


## Кузьмич

> Восприятор надо мыть чаще! (с)


Раз в неделю протирать этиловым спиртом, по инструкции.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Какие прихожане -- такие и ламы.


А что, есть сведения, что в Тибете XI века были какие-то особенные прихожане? Судя по намтару Миларепы там был адский треш и угар. А ламы тем не менее были правильные.

----------

Чагна Дордже (02.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А что, есть сведения, что в Тибете XI века были какие-то особенные прихожане? Судя по намтару Миларепы там был адский треш и угар. А ламы тем не менее были правильные.


Ламы и сейчас некоторые остались правильные. Но, как сказал Ваджрапани Цонкапе (через одного ньингмапинского наставника): "В наше время живые существа не способны практиковать Дхарму. Даже если её положить им в рот и они её проглотят, она отторгнется в виде блевотины". 

Это из текста, где было сделано много пророчеств. Любопытный текст. "Ожерелье нектаров, дающих высшее исцеление". Хос его редактировал. Крутой текст!. 

А в XI веке в Тибете может и был адский треш и угар, но люди были свободнее от концепций, чем теперь. Когда у них рождалась вера, они не раздумывая шли до конца. А мы так не можем(.

----------


## Ондрий

.. и солнце ярче было и трава зеленее и дефки краше.

----------


## Shus

> А что, есть сведения, что в Тибете XI века были какие-то особенные прихожане? Судя по намтару Миларепы там был адский треш и угар. А ламы тем не менее были правильные.


Всякие были и ламы и прихожане...
Индия-то совсем рядом, а оттуда не только разумное, доброе, светлое проистекало. Особенно из пригималайских и племенных регионов (один Ассам с его кровавыми традициями чего стоит).

Еше-О ведь кроме приглашения Атиши знаменит еще и своим указом о борьбе с такими ламами и прихожанами:
"Somewhere around 990 C.E., King Yeshe Ö (947-1024) of western Tibet issued a public edict addressed to the tantrikas of Tibet.12 The 108-line pronouncement voiced the court’s opposition to what it saw as a rampant abuse of tantric ritual. Of particular concern were corrupt performances of the liberation rite: “According to the orders of the earlier bodhisattva kings [of the imperial period],” the edict read, “such false teachings were prohibited.… But these days, as our karma has diminished and the rule of law has become weak,… sacrifices have become widespread, so that people are being ‘liberated’ alive.”13 The complaint is revealing for its suggestion that live liberation rituals resembling the one described in our last chapter were indeed performed in tenth-century Tibet, but the edict is perhaps more significant for the language it employs. The abuses of tantric ritual are blamed on the lawlessness of the period and the overall weakness of the Tibetan state. The solution was thus already implicit in how Yeshe Ö framed the problem: Tibet needed a new and more effective legal system."

P.S. И что-то мне не верится, что все это - раз и отменилось. Тем более Еше-О был всего лишь правителем Гугэ.

----------

Дубинин (02.08.2015), Нико (02.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (02.08.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А в XI веке в Тибете может и был адский треш и угар, но люди были свободнее от концепций, чем теперь. Когда у них рождалась вера, они не раздумывая шли до конца. А мы так не можем(.


Неправда, Нико, когда у них рождалась вера, они отторгали её в виде блевотины. Вы только что сами привели цитату. Это, конечно, XV век, не совсем XI, но думаю, разница невелика.

----------


## Нико

> P.S. И что-то мне не верится, что все это - раз и отменилось. Тем более Еше-О был всего лишь правителем Гугэ.


Если Вы подчёркиваете факт жертвоприношений под видом тантры, то это дело процветало... конечно. Сейчас что в Тибете с этим творится -- не знаю. Знаю, что когда ЕСДЛ приказал тибетцам не носить леопардовые шкуры, в Тибете были массовые сцены их сожжения. Послушались...

Ну а в эмигрантской среде в Индии жертвоприношений никаких нет, это факт. Тибетцы перестали там уже давным-давно разводить птицефермы и пр. И всё больше склоняются к вегетарианству.

----------


## PampKin Head

Думаю,  что приказ не носить леопардовые шкуры,  сопровождался отрубанием рук для неисполняющих.  

Добрым словом и пистолетом вы можете добиться гораздо большего, чем одним только добрым словом




> Тибетцы перестали там уже давным-давно разводить птицефермы и пр. И всё больше склоняются к вегетарианству.


Есть же индусы,  которые могут заниматься птицефермами,  тюрьмами,  наказанием преступников,  а ты такая вся в белом посреди каках жизни и фритибета.

----------

Кузьмич (02.08.2015), Ондрий (02.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Неправда, Нико, когда у них рождалась вера, они отторгали её в виде блевотины. Вы только что сами привели цитату. Это, конечно, XV век, не совсем XI, но думаю, разница невелика.


Так тогда почему в XV веке люди достигали просветления, а сейчас нет?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вряд ли. Я например своё любимое никому не отдам.)


И это, думаю, правильно.




> Нет тибетской буквы че. Есть ཅ или ཆ. Без огласовок.


Прошу прощения, что юмор был не понят... Если есть "нга", отчего не быть "че" и "ва".




> Ну они разные бывают.... Не всякую увидишь).


Что, правда? Откуда дровишки?

----------


## Shus

> Если Вы подчёркиваете факт жертвоприношений под видом тантры, то это дело процветало... конечно. Сейчас что в Тибете с этим творится -- не знаю. Знаю, что когда ЕСДЛ приказал тибетцам не носить леопардовые шкуры, в Тибете были массовые сцены их сожжения. Послушались...
> Ну а в эмигрантской среде в Индии жертвоприношений никаких нет, это факт. Тибетцы перестали там уже давным-давно разводить птицефермы и пр. И всё больше склоняются к вегетарианству.


Я говорю то, что говорю и ничего не подчеркиваю.  И "под видом тантры" - это Ваше обычное "фе" в сторону других, пусть и "некошерных", традиций.   
Ритуальных жертвоприношений в Тибете действительно давным давно нет, хотя их вполне благополучно заменило светское живодерство по отношению к людям, сохранившееся до Исхода.
Но использование в ритуалах трехмерных кукол с мешочками крови какое-то время еще сохранялась (как долго - надо смотреть).

----------

Дубинин (02.08.2015), Ондрий (02.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так тогда почему в XV веке люди достигали просветления, а сейчас нет?


....
среди живых существ, обретших человеческие тела, с трудом наберется такая группа живущих согласно Дхарме, которую можно было бы выделить в класс самсарных существ! Невозможно перечесть всех насекомых, живущих под основанием скалы. Но можно перечислить всех людей, живущих во всем царстве! И лишь считанные единицы из них практикуют Дхарму; а тех, кто вершит Ее праведно, столь же трудно узреть, как звезды днем.
....
Короче, если у тебя нет твердой решимости вырваться из самсары, то все медитативные созерцания, [которые ты, может быть, практикуешь даже в горном ските], ничего не накопит, кроме кучи говна у подножья! 

© Джамгон Конгтрул.  Светочь  уверенности

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.08.2015), Паня (03.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (03.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Так тогда почему в XV веке люди достигали просветления, а сейчас нет?


Т.е. вот вы сейчас прям вот в прямом эфире подтверждаете все претензии "скептиков", что текущие ламы суть просто священники, а не будды. Ок )

----------

Кузьмич (02.08.2015), Паня (03.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (03.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (02.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

Выдававшие проявления дедушки Шу за чистые видения Манджушри тоже считались высокореализованными ламами  Тибету...

----------

Кузьмич (02.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Выдававшие проявления дедушки Шу за чистые видения Манджушри тоже считались высокореализованными ламами  Тибету...


обсуждали уже.. он же был сперва хорошим, а уже потом стал плохим )

----------


## PampKin Head

> обсуждали уже.. он же был сперва хорошим, а уже потом стал плохим )


До самоубийства или после?

----------

Кузьмич (02.08.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ламы и сейчас некоторые остались правильные. Но, как сказал Ваджрапани Цонкапе (через одного ньингмапинского наставника): "В наше время живые существа не способны практиковать Дхарму. Даже если её положить им в рот и они её проглотят, она отторгнется в виде блевотины". 
> 
> Это из текста, где было сделано много пророчеств. Любопытный текст. "Ожерелье нектаров, дающих высшее исцеление". Хос его редактировал. Крутой текст!. 
> 
> А в XI веке в Тибете может и был адский треш и угар, но люди были свободнее от концепций, чем теперь. Когда у них рождалась вера, они не раздумывая шли до конца. А мы так не можем(.


Интересно, почему тебецкие тексты всегда так пафосно называются? Возможно, в голой степи это было украшением... 
 Ожерелье нектаров!Не запачкай футболку!

----------


## Кузьмич

> Если Вы подчёркиваете факт жертвоприношений под видом тантры, то это дело процветало... конечно. Сейчас что в Тибете с этим творится -- не знаю. Знаю, что когда ЕСДЛ приказал тибетцам не носить леопардовые шкуры, в Тибете были массовые сцены их сожжения. Послушались...


Просто восточное подхалимство.
Вместо того, чтобы шкуры эти как-то использовать по другому... Голозадый понт.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Короче, если у тебя нет твердой решимости вырваться из самсары, то все медитативные созерцания, [которые ты, может быть, практикуешь даже в горном ските], ничего не накопит, кроме кучи говна у подножья! 
> 
> © Джамгон Конгтрул.  Светочь  уверенности


А ведь 99,9 % форума - и есть эта куча.

----------

Legba (02.08.2015), Дубинин (02.08.2015), Паня (03.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (02.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. вот вы сейчас прям вот в прямом эфире подтверждаете все претензии "скептиков", что текущие ламы суть просто священники, а не будды. Ок )


Эммм. А вы кто у нас сейчас? Илья Муромец?  :Kiss: 

Нет, я этого не подтверждаю. Будды не могут перестать работать на благо ВЖС. Но вот облом с кармой у ВЖС есть... Имеется в наличии. До тех пор, пока не возникнет духовная "химия" с гуру, ничего не будет, поняли? Это не должно быть фанатизмом, конечно. Это должно вынудить "ведомого" сделать все так, как делал Гьялва Энсапа, к примеру. Без дурачества и бханга. Вы знаете намтар Энсапы?

----------


## Нико

> До самоубийства или после?


До самоубийства он вроде был плохим. Потом стал хорошим. Потом опять плохим. Но лучше не поминать его всуе, есть подозрение, что он читает этот форум!!!

----------


## PampKin Head

> До самоубийства он вроде был плохим. Потом стал хорошим. Потом опять плохим. Но лучше не поминать его всуе, есть подозрение, что он читает этот форум!!!


Имперманенс,  Ананда,  дукха...  Как и осветленные чистыми видениями оного мастера прошлого Тибету.

ЗЫ. 

...
Я знаю дела твои, знаю, что ты не холоден и не горяч. Лучше быть тебе либо холодным, либо горячим!
Но так как ты только теплый, а не холодный и не горячий, то Я изрыгну тебя изо рта Моего!
Поскольку ты говоришь: »Я богат, я разбогател, у меня ни в чем нет нужды!«, а не знаешь, что ты несчастен, жалок, нищ, слеп и гол,
Я даю тебе совет: купи у Меня золота, очищенного в огне, чтобы разбогатеть, и белую одежду, чтобы одеться и не выставлять напоказ срам своей наготы. Купи также мазь, чтобы помазать глаза и прозреть.
Я обличаю и наказываю тех, кого Я люблю: так будь ревностным и раскайся.
...

----------

Нико (02.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Но использование в ритуалах трехмерных кукол с мешочками крови какое-то время еще сохранялась (как долго - надо смотреть).


Так они есть и по сей день!!! Только мешочков крови я там не заметила. Одно тесто).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так тогда почему в XV веке люди достигали просветления, а сейчас нет?


Может и достигают, единицы какие-то. Мы ведь из текстов знаем только о тех, кто достиг просветления. И то их не так уж много. Про то, как иные настоятели монастырей перерождались ослами, знаем только выборочно из баек. А уж про обычных тибетцев и вовсе никогда не записывают, кто там чего достиг. Поэтому создаётся впечатление, будто раньше многие достигали просветления, а сейчас нет. А вероятно, и раньше тоже немногие. Даже хотя все ученики Будды Шакьямуни при его жизни достигли просветления, этих учеников было очень мало в общей массе тиртхиков и млеччхов. А потом упадок Дхармы начался, все дела.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.08.2015), Кузьмич (02.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Может и достигают, единицы какие-то. Мы ведь из текстов знаем только о тех, кто достиг просветления. И то их не так уж много. Про то, как иные настоятели монастырей перерождались ослами, знаем только выборочно из баек. А уж про обычных тибетцев и вовсе никогда не записывают, кто там чего достиг. Поэтому создаётся впечатление, будто раньше многие достигали просветления, а сейчас нет. А вероятно, и раньше тоже немногие. Даже хотя все ученики Будды Шакьямуни при его жизни достигли просветления, этих учеников было очень мало в общей массе тиртхиков и млеччхов. А потом упадок Дхармы начался, все дела.


Если хотите моё мнение, сейчас достигают только те, кто ранее уже достиг. Умирание тулок -- перед глазами. Другие же, обычные "прихожане", умирают неизвестно как. Хотя.... Есть некоторые примеры. Для меня это Зина Рачевская... Скажем так. Бывшая голливудская актриса умерла необычным образом во время ретрита по Ямантаки в горах Непала. Об этом были многочисленные свидетельства от окрестных затворников и знаки. Перерождение уже найдено в Европах. )

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если хотите моё мнение, сейчас достигают только те, кто ранее уже достиг.


Не знаю, думаю, если бы достигали только те, кто ранее уже достиг, смысла в передаче Дхармы бы не было. Но если округлить, то да  :Smilie:  Количество достигающих что во времена Будды, что потом весьма невелико. Иначе не было бы всех этих разговоров про драгоценное человеческое рождение, которым мы не обладаем.

----------

Кузьмич (02.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не знаю, думаю, если бы достигали только те, кто ранее уже достиг, смысла в передаче Дхармы бы не было. Но если округлить, то да  Количество достигающих что во времена Будды, что потом весьма невелико. Иначе не было бы всех этих разговоров про драгоценное человеческое рождение, которым мы не обладаем.


Извините за оверквотинг, но не могу тут не привести очередную мрачную цитату из ламы Сопы Ринпоче, на книгу которого был потрачен год моей жизни. 

"У чакравартина Аранеми была тысяча сыновей, которые станут тысячей будд этой благой кальпы. Когда у них породился альтруистический ум бодхичитты, каждый из них поклялся усмирить отдельную область живых существ. За исключением сына по имени Брахма Самудрараджа, который позже стал Гуру Буддой Шакьямуни, все остальные из тысячи сыновей молились о том, чтобы вести живых существ в благие времена в этом мире. Мы не попали в их число, потому что те бодхисаттвы не могли породить альтруистическую устремлённость по отношению к нам. Гуру Будда Шакьямуни был единственным, кто дал особый обет вести живых существ эпохи раздоров, когда срок жизни сократится до ста лет, и жизнь станет очень трудной из-за взрыва пяти упадков, с обилием войн, голода и других несчастий. Когда Брахма Самудрараджа породил бодхичитту, он произнёс пятьсот великих молитв перед лицом его гуру Будды Ратнагарбхи о том, чтобы снизойти в мир во время эпохи упадка и усмирить живых существ тех времён, которых так трудно усмирить и которых оставили все остальные будды. Боги похвалили этого бодхисаттву: «Ты подобен белому лотосу среди тысячи будд!».

В эту эпоху упадка Гуру Будда Шакьямуни, основатель нынешней Дхармы Будды, явился в мир в Индии, стране арьев, раскрыл Дхарму и привёл к просветлению бесчисленных живых существ. 

Когда Магадхабхадри пригласила Гуру Будду Шакьямуни прибыть из дальних краёв в её дом в Магадхе с молитвой-призыванием «Защитник всех без исключения существ…», Будда достиг её дома за время, которое требуется на то, чтобы вытянуть руку. Даже за этот миг Будда по пути освободил семь тысяч живых существ на дорогах и в лесах. Это был лишь один частный случай — других было великое множество. Однако, хотя во время всех этих событий Гуру Будда Шакьямуни освободил так много живых существ, включая животных, мы не попали в их число.

Гуру Будда Шакьямуни преподал Дхарму в Раджгире и многих других местах, но у нас не хватило удачи на то, чтобы стать его непосредственными учениками и услышать учения от самого Будды, достичь свершений на пути и стать просветлёнными наряду с его другими последователями. Мы остались позади; у нас не было кармы быть усмирёнными Гуру Буддой Шакьямуни. Теперь, когда учение Будды заходит, как солнце, и этот мир скоро погрузится во тьму, наши гуру нас ведут, раскрывая Дхарму. Хотя Гуру Будда Шакьямуни добрее всех остальных будд трёх времён, наши благие друзья ещё добрее Будды.

После ухода Гуру Будды Шакьямуни в мир явилось множество великих йогинов и пандитов, подобно звёздам в небе. Семь патриархов — шравак Кашьяпа, Ананда, Упагупта и другие — усмирили такое великое множество живых существ, ведя их по пути к освобождению и просветлению! Однако у нас не хватило на это кармы. Даже один из архатов, Упагупта, принёс невообразимо обширное благо живым существам. Каждый раз, когда один из его учеников становился архатом, Упагупта бросал палочку в огромную яму, двенадцать локтей диаметром и шесть локтей глубиной, которую вырыл в земле. Он до краёв наполнил эту огромную яму палочками. У Упагупты был миллион восемьсот тысяч учеников, которые напрямую познали пустоту. Даже один этот архат освободил столько живых существ, но у нас не хватило кармы на то, чтобы в то время он привёл к освобождению и нас. 

Шесть украшений — Нагарджуна, Асанга и другие — обогатили этот мир, и явились также два высших существа — Шакьяпрабха и Гунапрабха — как и восемьдесят махасиддхов: такие великие йогины, как Сараха, Тилопа, Наропа, Индрабхути и прочие. Каждый из них принёс невообразимое благо живым существам, ведя их по пути к освобождению и просветлению. Хотя все эти пандиты и йогины явились и привели к созреванию стольких живых существ, у нас не хватило заслуг на то, чтобы они нас усмирили. Все эти пандиты и йогины оставили нас позади.

В Тибете также было много, много йогинов. В древние времена в Тибете явилась великая троица — Настоятель (Шантаракшита), Наставник (Падмасамбхава) и Царь Дхармы (Трисонг Децен). У Падмасамбхавы было двадцать пять особых последователей, которые достигли высоких духовных свершений. Они усмирили множество живых существ и привели их на путь к освобождению и просветлению, но и тогда у нас не хватило кармы на то, чтобы они стали нашими проводниками.

Много великих йогинов явилось в традициях ньингма, кагью и сакья. В Драк Йерпа, святом месте около Лхасы, было восемь великих ньингмапинских йогинов, практиковавших Тайную Мантру. Кунга Ньингпо и другие великие пандиты, известные как Пять владык сакья, принесли благо невообразимому количеству живых существ, приведя их на путь к освобождению и просветлению. Марпа, Миларепа и многие другие ламы кагью также рождались в Тибете. В одном учении объясняется, что даже среди учеников Миларепы двадцать восемь достигли просветления за одну жизнь, как и он сам, а тысячи других осуществили ясный свет и иллюзорное тело, как и остальные свершения на пути к просветлению. Столько великих йогинов явилось в Тибете, но у нас не было кармы на то, чтобы кто-либо из них нас усмирил. Мы остались позади.

У нас также не было кармы увидеть ламу Атишу или любого из кадампинских геше и получить от них учения. У нас не было кармы увидеть даже ламу Цонкапу и его учеников, основателей традиции гелуг и прослушать их  наставления. Невероятное число живых существ получило учения у ламы Цонкапы и его учеников и под их руководством достигло освобождения и полного просветления. Но мы остались позади; у нас не хватило кармы на то, чтобы они нас усмирили.

Подобно звёздам в небе, невообразимое количество святых существ — будд, бодхисаттв, пандитов с высокими прозрениями и йогинов — явились в Индии, Тибете и других местах и освободили бесчисленных живых существ, но у нас не хватило кармы на то, чтобы получить от них учения, или чтобы они нас обуздали. Создав неблагую карму, мы скитались в низших мирах, и у нас не хватало удачи на то, чтобы они нас усмирили. Во время безначальных перерождений и до сих пор нашим постоянным местом жительства была и есть сансара, особенно низшие миры. 

Подобно выброшенной кости, мы были отброшены Гуру Буддой Шакьямуни, всеми индийскими пандитами и всеми великими тибетскими йогинами. Однако поскольку нас ведут наши нынешние гуру, они гораздо добрее всех прочих святых существ. Если бы мы не встретили наших нынешних гуру, мы были бы совершенно невежественны. Нас называли бы людьми лишь потому, что внешне у нас человеческий облик. Если бы мы не встретились с нашими нынешними гуру, у нас вообще не было бы возможности практиковать Дхарму Махаяны, создавать причину временного и абсолютного счастья и пресечь причину страдания. У нас бы не было возможности подготовиться к счастью в будущих жизнях, освобождению и просветлению.

Если бы наши нынешние гуру нас не вели, что бы с нами стало? Мы бы совершенно потерялись. Никто бы не вёл по  пути к счастью в будущих жизнях и особенно к освобождению и полному просветлению. Следовательно, наши гуру крайне добры, добрее всех будд вплоть до Гуру Будды Шакьямуни и даже самого Гуру Будды Шакьямуни. Мы должны думать: «Как невероятно добры мои гуру, которые меня ведут!»

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (12.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Интересно, почему тебецкие тексты всегда так пафосно называются? 
>  !


Калькируется и обыгрывается названия санскритских текстов, на тибетский манер.
Это не совсем пафос, санскрит многоуровневый язык и длинные красочные названия, какбы показывают всё то что будет раскрыто в тексте. В частности по названиях можно судить к какому виду трактатов относится тот или иной текст, и многое другое.  Эту традицию названий затем перебрали и тибетские авторы.
В разговоре, в цитатах и т.п. чаще всего используются короткие названия.
Прямой и дословный перевод длинных названий и вправду может показаться чем-то напыщенным и смешным, но по сути это не так.

----------

Pema Sonam (02.08.2015), Кузьмич (03.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.08.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> До самоубийства он вроде был плохим. Потом стал хорошим. Потом опять плохим. Но лучше не поминать его всуе, есть подозрение, что он читает этот форум!!!


Пусть читает, вместе обсудим! (На партсобрании).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Так тогда почему в XV веке люди достигали просветления, а сейчас нет?


И сейчас достигают. Только это называется просвещением.

----------


## Shus

Ежели вернутся к Самантабхадре.
Ниже цитата из Дэвидсона. Напомню, что «Сарвататхагата-таттвасанграха» (цитата из нее) - это первый тантрический текст с пятью семействами (до него было три) и, как считается, именно от него ведут свое происхождения обе "Гухьи" и ряд других текстов. Помимо прочего интересно упоминание "короны пяти Будд".

......................................................................................................
"Этот сюжет встречается в нескольких текстах, среди которых наиболее значительными являются «Сарвататхагата-таттвасанграха» (Sarvatathagata-tattvasamgraha) и «Ваджрапани-абхишека-махатантра» (Vajrapany-abhiseka-mahatantra). Кроме того, хотя Ваджрапани и имел давние традиции в литературе индийского буддизма, начиная с его обращения Буддой на территории Гандхары (Gandhara), в эзотерической системе была создана полностью новая легенда о его происхождении и деяниях (118). В измененном повествовании Ваджрапани фактически является манифестацией бодхисатвы Самантабхадры (Samantabhadra), хорошо известного в махаянистской литературе своими обетами и устремлениями на благо всех живых существ. Согласно «Сарвататхагата-таттвасанграхе», вскоре после того, как вселенский Будда Вайрочаны (Vairocana) (илл. 5) достиг своего пробуждения, он испустил из своего сердца «сердечную мантру» всех Будд: ваджрасаттву (vajrasattva). После чего, побуждаемый благословением и чудесами всех Будд, явился новый бодхисатва в форме Самантабхадры:
«Из сосредоточия ваджрасаттвы, непоколебимой и обладающей всеми достоинствами, сформировалось уникальное нерушимое тело в форме Самантабхадры. Затем, заняв отведенное ему место в сердце повелителя Вайрочаны, оно явило этот короткий стих:
....................................................................................................
Таким образом, теперь тело Самантабхадры, великого бодхисатвы, сходит вниз из сердца Вайрочаны и предстает перед всеми Татхагатами (Tathagatas) сидящим на лунном диске, прося у них указаний.
.....................................................................................................
Проведя посвящение Самантабхадры и короновав его тюрбаном и украшенной драгоценными камнями короной, составленной из тел всех Татхагат, Вайрочана возвел его в сан Чакравартина (Cakravartin) всех Татхагат и вложил ему в каждую руку по ваджре.
Поэтому все Тахагаты благословляли его, восклицая новое имя, данное ему при посвящении: «Ваджрапани, Ваджрапани!»
Затем бодхисатва, великий бодхисатва Ваджрапани, гордо размахивая ваджром, зажатым в его левой руке, перенес этого ваджру в свое сердце с помощью йоги возвышения и явил этот короткий стих:
..................................................................»

----------

Legba (12.08.2015), Дубинин (12.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ежели вернутся к Самантабхадре.
> Ниже цитата из Дэвидсона. Напомню, что «Сарвататхагата-таттвасанграха» (цитата из нее) - это первый тантрический текст с пятью семействами (до него было три) и, как считается, именно от него ведут свое происхождения обе "Гухьи" и ряд других текстов. Помимо прочего интересно упоминание "короны пяти Будд".
> 
> ......................................................................................................
> "Этот сюжет встречается в нескольких текстах, среди которых наиболее значительными являются «Сарвататхагата-таттвасанграха» (Sarvatathagata-tattvasamgraha) и «Ваджрапани-абхишека-махатантра» (Vajrapany-abhiseka-mahatantra). Кроме того, хотя Ваджрапани и имел давние традиции в литературе индийского буддизма, начиная с его обращения Буддой на территории Гандхары (Gandhara), в эзотерической системе была создана полностью новая легенда о его происхождении и деяниях (118). В измененном повествовании Ваджрапани фактически является манифестацией бодхисатвы Самантабхадры (Samantabhadra), хорошо известного в махаянистской литературе своими обетами и устремлениями на благо всех живых существ. Согласно «Сарвататхагата-таттвасанграхе», вскоре после того, как вселенский Будда Вайрочаны (Vairocana) (илл. 5) достиг своего пробуждения, он испустил из своего сердца «сердечную мантру» всех Будд: ваджрасаттву (vajrasattva). После чего, побуждаемый благословением и чудесами всех Будд, явился новый бодхисатва в форме Самантабхадры:
> «Из сосредоточия ваджрасаттвы, непоколебимой и обладающей всеми достоинствами, сформировалось уникальное нерушимое тело в форме Самантабхадры. Затем, заняв отведенное ему место в сердце повелителя Вайрочаны, оно явило этот короткий стих:
> ....................................................................................................
> Таким образом, теперь тело Самантабхадры, великого бодхисатвы, сходит вниз из сердца Вайрочаны и предстает перед всеми Татхагатами (Tathagatas) сидящим на лунном диске, прося у них указаний.
> .....................................................................................................
> ...


Вот. Про Самантабхадру. У Ринпоче спросила, Сергонга Ринпоче, и он ответил: "Не бывает двух Самантабхадр на этой земле. Называть можно по-разному, в зависимости от традийи, приписывать разные аспекты по ситуции, но суть - одна".

----------


## Shus

> Вот. Про Самантабхадру. У Ринпоче спросила, Сергонга Ринпоче, и он ответил: "Не бывает двух Самантабхадр на этой земле. Называть можно по-разному, в зависимости от традийи, приписывать разные аспекты по ситуции, но суть - одна".


Скорее имя одно, а вот сути - разные.

"На этой земле" - понравилось. :Smilie:

----------

Legba (13.08.2015), Кузьмич (14.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (13.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Скорее имя одно, а вот сути - разные.
> 
> "На этой земле" - понравилось.


 @*Shus*, у Вас есть ассоциативное мышление? Вы ж вроде юморист). 
Мне сказали так про Самантабхадру (извините, я не умею выражаться выспренно-академическим языком: "Вот есть человек. У него те же глаза, тот же рот, тот же нос. Но только назвать его можно по-разному". 

Уловили мысль или не совсем?)

----------


## Shus

> @*Shus*, у Вас есть ассоциативное мышление? Вы ж вроде юморист). 
> Мне сказали так про Самантабхадру (извините, я не умею выражаться выспренно-академическим языком: "Вот есть человек. У него те же глаза, тот же рот, тот же нос. Но только назвать его можно по-разному". 
> Уловили мысль или не совсем?)


Мышление есть, мысль уловил, но уже поздно (пол-первого), поэтому попрощаюсь.
Все благ и спокойной ночи.

----------

